# i want to share my story (LONG)



## davidjoemum

hi Ladies 
I dont know but many of you saw my username reading this section but I do have reason to read your post.Im mommy to one Angel too:cry::cry:
It is been 8 years already and I dont know if i can talk about what happened to me but i will try.I was living in Poland (where Im from) and I was 19 yo.I had boyfriend who i was with for 5 years he was great support for me after my parents passed away and always protect me from my evil brother we was living together and had plans.he was smart and had head to do good deals and multiply money so he got quite rich whitin 5 years.oneday my boyfriend just left me what i found out later for my good friend.it was really heartbreaking like i saw them driving in his fancy car and he pretend he is not seeing me.that girl(lets call her Ann)quickly won his family and our mutual friends.Ann was young she was 16 and her family was poor so Anns mom quickly figured out that my ex is good catch and together with Ann was turning my life into hell(i didnt even wanted boy back after he disrespected and embaresed me in front everybody in my small town)Ann and her mother was so smart that month after my bf left me for Ann Ann's mother house was refublished with new central heating and 2 years old car on driveway all from my bf pocket.they were walking around with new hairdo's rubbing it in my face like i was giving f****about this.i know because we still have one mutual friend who was telling me everything.
three months after he left i found out that Im pregnant and i told him i dont want to have anything to do with him and his new Gf.he was following me coming to my work try to bribe me with his money to have an abortion.i refused.since i was on my own without parents i though i will have somebody now who love me.i was harrassed by Him Ann and Anns mother.it was a few incidents when Anns mother was verbally abusing me on the street(men how desperate that woman must have been she was over 40 i was 20yo.

days and weeks gone by and i was 17+ weeks pregnant and one day coming from my house and approaching corner store my life flipped......
hit and run she did:cry::cry::cry:Ann's mother she hit me and she left me to die but ladies from shop who saw everything called ambulance and police I was unconscious they took me to the hospital.i was asleep for 4 days i had internal damages and 4 ribs broken which killed my unborn child.when I woke up i was empty there was no baby inside me i had to give birth while unconscious.i never seen my baby they didnt want to show me because it was to damage due to trauma all i know it was little boy.I never had a chance to meet him and hold him he didnt even had proper funeral he was to small he was treated like miscarriage but for me he was a baby he had face hands and feet it was human he was my son he was cremated and his ashes was placed with my mom in one grave he dont have stonehead but on my mom stonehead in the corner i had engraved little angel.all because of him(my ex) he refused to protect his own child. because hit and run is criminal action and witnesses was present it got to the Court where My EX PAID FOR Anns mother lawyer LAWYER(earlier mentioned mutual friend told me) and she got small fine and 3 years probation while i was left without by baby i hate him i hate him so much!!!!!!!!!my unborn child was taken away from me by those evil people and i was on my own again 3 months later i decided to leave poland and here i am in uk 7.5 years already.i had mental block towards mens but 2 years after this incident i have met my Oh we have beautiful son David Joe who is gonna be 1 year old end of this month and we expecting little girl at the beginning of april.i havent seen or spoke to my ex since and im not gonna i just heard that he isnt that succesful anymore and Ann was stealing of him and constantly cheating on him.

i just want to tell you ladies that my heart goes to you all:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
thank you for reading


----------



## SabrinaKat

I'm so sorry to hear your story --I hope that you know that your little angel is looking down on his mommy and brother and sister-to-be....at least, that's what I hope with my lost little one....

best wishes


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am so deeply sorry for your loss, this pain is just unexplainable and it never goes away :cry::cry::cry: xoxxo... I am here if you ever need a friend..Andrea
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

davidjoemum said:


> hi Ladies
> I dont know but many of you saw my username reading this section but I do have reason to read your post.Im mommy to one Angel too:cry::cry:
> It is been 8 years already and I dont know if i can talk about what happened to me but i will try.I was living in Poland (where Im from) and I was 19 yo.I had boyfriend who i was with for 5 years he was great support for me after my parents passed away and always protect me from my evil brother we was living together and had plans.he was smart and had head to do good deals and multiply money so he got quite rich whitin 5 years.oneday my boyfriend just left me what i found out later for my good friend.it was really heartbreaking like i saw them driving in his fancy car and he pretend he is not seeing me.that girl(lets call her Ann)quickly won his family and our mutual friends.Ann was young she was 16 and her family was poor so Anns mom quickly figured out that my ex is good catch and together with Ann was turning my life into hell(i didnt even wanted boy back after he disrespected and embaresed me in front everybody in my small town)Ann and her mother was so smart that month after my bf left me for Ann Ann's mother house was refublished with new central heating and 2 years old car on driveway all from my bf pocket.they were walking around with new hairdo's rubbing it in my face like i was giving f****about this.i know because we still have one mutual friend who was telling me everything.
> three months after he left i found out that Im pregnant and i told him i dont want to have anything to do with him and his new Gf.he was following me coming to my work try to bribe me with his money to have an abortion.i refused.since i was on my own without parents i though i will have somebody now who love me.i was harrassed by Him Ann and Anns mother.it was a few incidents when Anns mother was verbally abusing me on the street(men how desperate that woman must have been she was over 40 i was 20yo.
> 
> days and weeks gone by and i was 17+ weeks pregnant and one day coming from my house and approaching corner store my life flipped......
> hit and run she did:cry::cry::cry:Ann's mother she hit me and she left me to die but ladies from shop who saw everything called ambulance and police I was unconscious they took me to the hospital.i was asleep for 4 days i had internal damages and 4 ribs broken which killed my unborn child.when I woke up i was empty there was no baby inside me i had to give birth while unconscious.i never seen my baby they didnt want to show me because it was to damage due to trauma all i know it was little boy.I never had a chance to meet him and hold him he didnt even had proper funeral he was to small he was treated like miscarriage but for me he was a baby he had face hands and feet it was human he was my son he was cremated and his ashes was placed with my mom in one grave he dont have stonehead but on my mom stonehead in the corner i had engraved little angel.all because of him(my ex) he refused to protect his own child. because hit and run is criminal action and witnesses was present it got to the Court where My EX PAID FOR Anns mother lawyer LAWYER(earlier mentioned mutual friend told me) and she got small fine and 3 years probation while i was left without by baby i hate him i hate him so much!!!!!!!!!my unborn child was taken away from me by those evil people and i was on my own again 3 months later i decided to leave poland and here i am in uk 7.5 years already.i had mental block towards mens but 2 years after this incident i have met my Oh we have beautiful son David Joe who is gonna be 1 year old end of this month and we expecting little girl at the beginning of april.i havent seen or spoke to my ex since and im not gonna i just heard that he isnt that succesful anymore and Ann was stealing of him and constantly cheating on him.
> 
> i just want to tell you ladies that my heart goes to you all:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> thank you for reading

so sorry for what you have been through. :cry:

What goes around comes around and it sounds like that`s what has happened to your ex.

It sounds as though you now have a caring OH with one son and a little girl on the way.

your LO will always be with you. 

good luck with your new baby.:baby:


----------



## mummylove

That is heartbreaking what u have had to go through. What goes around come around and i hope they get whats coming to them


----------



## mommysbaby

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I would really love to know abt ur ex and his w***e. I am 1000% sure that they r in the hell even before death..... He will never have kids. 
God bless u and ur beautiful babies.


----------



## 9jawife

I am so sorry. :( They all (your ex, ann, her mom especially) are monsters and one day their actions will catch up to them. Blessings to you and your little ones.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

I am so so sorry for your traumatic loss. Its sickening what people get away with these days. Im glad you living a happy life now with yr little family xx


----------



## Buddysmum89

_I dont usually have much emotion towards stories i read, but your story really saddened me! . Im so sorry for your loss!  x_


----------

